
Animated Steve Jobs Bio. RIP, Steve - cooldiamond
https://quartsoft.com/blog/201510/animated-biography-steve-jobs
======
cooldiamond
Steve Jobs passed away six years ago today. Let's remember him and his
achievements with the help of this animated bio.

